# Phillip Rocke (International) - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (3/3/18)

*Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve - Crème de la Crème*

*Information*
The PHILLIP ROCKE GRAND RESERVE is an ultra premium, top-shelf e-liquid made in small batches by renowned artisan juice mixologist Phillip Rocke (the master behind ANML and Gemini). It was aged/steeped in re-claimed medium Brandy Barrels for 2 – 2 1/2 months (the barrels were used to absorb and round out some of the high flavor notes). Actual Arabica coffee was extracted in-house for this blend (for its sweet natural essence).

*Flavour Description*
“an all natural hazelnut cream with splashes of Arabica flavored coffee”
Other websites say “a mild hint of coffee”

VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg (It is available only in 3mg)
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

*My comment*
This juice has an interesting flavour. It is slightly musty/woody. I wonder if that is because it was steeped in brandy barrels? From the flavour descriptions, I didn’t expect much of a coffee taste but I was mistaken. The coffee is most certainly there – I would describe it as a medium coffee.

*Would I buy this juice again* Yes

*EDIT 17 JUNE 2018:*
Vaped on a different set-up:
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

The full, rich, complex flavour is coming through now. It's outstanding!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Fog-Hat (6/3/18)

Great Juice, takes a while to get used to the profile but overall has a smooth creamy/sweet initial pull followed by undertones of freshly roasted coffee on the exhale. definitley a winner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (7/3/18)

YO @Hooked !!! 

I'm glad that you're enjoying it. Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------

